# Game-breaking BUG on Pokemon Y! VIDEO INSIDE.



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow I will never save my file in Lumiouse again T.T
Post #17 could be a solution by the way.​


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 15, 2013)

Mm, someone told me about this yesterday. It happens in both X and Y version. And it happens in both physical copies and digital copies. And it only happens when you save when you are in the OUTSIDE of Lumiose. It is also more likely to happen if you are on roller skates or on your bike. It is also more likely to happen if you save near a cab or Skiddo. Saving indoors within the city is perfectly fine.

My theory as to why it happens is that when you save in a certain plot space that somehow doesn't have a registered location, and then try to load again, the game doesn't know what plot space you saved on. So it just loads you to a blank area. IDK.

I have saved outside in Lumiose and with my skates on multiple times and it hasn't happened to me, but I will never do it again haha. 

Nintendo needs to be informed of this and make a patch so no more players lose their save files.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 15, 2013)

Never visiting Lumiose.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow that sucks. But he didn't need to hammer his game. Like sell it or give it someone else who wants it.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank god I almost always save inside pokemon centers. Keeping this in mind while visiting Lumoise. I always hated that place anyway (stupid roller skates)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2013)

Luckily I haven't lost my file to saving there, and now that I know I will not save there.  I'll purposely buy something from a shop, walk into a bush far from the city, and save.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you so much oh my god i would kill myself if this happened to me


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Luckily I managed to finish my first run without encountering this bug, but I'll be sure to keep this in mind for my next one.

I suppose it helps that I already avoid Lumiose like the plague. The place could really use an active minimap or something...


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> The place could really use an active minimap or something...



yeah that place was confusing as hell


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 15, 2013)

I just got access to the rest of Lumiose. I'm super lost and there's too many cafes. Why are there so many damn cafes?!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

Eh, I just spare the 1000-3000 cost to take the taxi to where I need to go. Good to know though, I, like others, will probably not risk saving in this location.


----------



## Micah (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, that guy was annoying.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2013)

Micah said:


> Wow, that guy was annoying.



Ugh, true that. So is it just Y?


----------



## Farobi (Oct 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Ugh, true that. So is it just Y?



it is both.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 16, 2013)

I love being ignored.



Reizo-Trepe said:


> It happens in both X and Y version.


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 16, 2013)

They just need to patch it. What is happening is that it isnt registering the block you're standing on because its occupied by something solid. All they'd need to do is put in a command that id a default block cannot be found it should either bump you to the nearest Poke Center or find a near by block to teleport you to. Though the second option could result in the game pushing you off map so I'd think they'd go for the easier fix of sending you to the last pokecenter.

They'll have to patch it eventually, too many people are encountering it.


----------



## Horus (Oct 16, 2013)

> I really didn't want to delete my﻿ save file so I went in search of any possible fixes that others may have found. I'm happy to announce that I've discovered a method based on this post that works.
> Step 1: Load your game.
> Step 2: As the game loads wait for the music to start.
> Step 3: Mash the home button until it works.
> ...



A helpful Youtube comment


----------



## tigereyes86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ugh, I hate Lumiose, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 16, 2013)

Micah said:


> Wow, that guy was annoying.





oath2order said:


> Ugh, true that. So is it just Y?



Don't judge so quickly, NerdCubed is one of my favourite YouTubers (Up there with RoosterTeeth/Achievement Hunters and Captain Sparklez) and make pretty good videos- though I am biased since he is from Essex like me. Fun Fact: NerdCubed's dad also has a YouTube channel called DadCubed. The hammer bit though was a bit OTT but he does have a habit of breaking the disks of games he plays and then doesn't like- but apart from that he is a good YouTuber 

Note to self, stop saving outside in Lumiose City... I already had to start over when I first started as my XL randomly shut off before I saved...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 16, 2013)

Come on, guys, he's not that bad.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow thanks for sharing, I would cry so hard if I lost my save file D=
I usually save in pokemon centers so I hope they aren't bugged too!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Come on, guys, he's not that bad.



That is actually quite a cute pokemon...
except it's an insect, not a bug. Not all insects are bugs.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh wow... This suckssss!
Thanks for highlighting it.

Also I thought that dude was funny. Even the hammer part.
Why is everyone so p*ssed about it? He was good enough to make a video about it and personally if that had happened to me twice, I'd of thrown it out of my window without a second thought :L


----------



## skully (Oct 16, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Oh wow... This suckssss!
> Thanks for highlighting it.
> 
> Also I thought that dude was funny. Even the hammer part.
> Why is everyone so p*ssed about it? He was good enough to make a video about it and personally if that had happened to me twice, I'd of thrown it out of my window without a second thought :L


No one is p*issed, they just don't find him funny... because he isn't funny


----------



## spamurai (Oct 16, 2013)

skully said:


> No one is p*issed, they just don't find him funny... because he isn't funny



He's quite funny though


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That is actually quite a cute pokemon...
> except it's an insect, not a bug. Not all insects are bugs.



I think such a scientific conversation RE: Hemiptera would be beyond everyone's sanity.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG No im scared
ive just left Lumiose city, and luckily didnt save
ill save in the next town i get to


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 16, 2013)

Now I'm thinking nintendo rushed this game if this bug is in it.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 16, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Now I'm thinking nintendo rushed this game if this bug is in it.



All games have bugs, but EU & NA see less of them because they're normally fixed or patched after a Japanese release and before being distributed here. Seems this was a worldwide release I guess we can expect to see a few bugs in the near future >.<


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 16, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That is actually quite a cute pokemon...
> except it's an insect, not a bug. Not all insects are bugs.


And some Bug-types aren't even insects. Although Animal Crossing is the same way. 

Good to know not to save in Lumiose City until they release a patch ^^


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, I've saved in Lumoise but have never encountered this glitch. But I know I won't save there now. D:


----------



## radical6 (Oct 16, 2013)

ive saved there outside many times and im so glad this didnt happen to me oh my god


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 16, 2013)

Then you find out it'll be fixed in Pokemon Z.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm happy this didn't happen to me....


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 18, 2013)

This was mentioned on Rooster Teeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8d_TEELQM


----------



## JCnator (Oct 18, 2013)

Nintendo is going to patch this issue. They even went out ahead and telling where the game would freeze.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20..._on_fix_for_pokemon_x_and_y_game_breaking_bug


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know! I'll never save there.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 21, 2013)

Just gonna bump this to keep people safe ^^


----------



## JCnator (Oct 25, 2013)

Now, there's a patch available for both X and Y on eShop. It's supposed to fix glitches from Lumiose City.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2013/10/pokemon_x_and_y_patch_now_available_on_the_3ds_eshop


----------

